# openSSL 3.0, compilation hiccup



## o23 (Sep 23, 2021)

OpenSSL 3.0 became available 10 days ago, but it's not in the FreeBSD 'pkg' service,  yet.
So, I tried downloading and compiling it.   No problem with that.  Unfortunately, no matter what `Configure` I choose, the resulting executable says this;
`ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/compat/libssl.so.3: version OPENSSL_3.0.0 required by /xxx/openssl-3.0.0/apps/openssl not defined`

I tried several of the "BSD" compilation possibilities, and for every one, the executable shows this.  (There's not a compilation explicitly to FreeBSD, so that may be the underlying problem?)


----------



## covacat (Sep 23, 2021)

i built 3.1.0-DEV on a 12.2 box without any problem

```
[23:00:44] [ns!me]~/builds/openssl-master$pwd
/home/me/builds/openssl-master
[23:00:45] [ns!me]~/builds/openssl-master$export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$(pwd)
[23:01:01] [ns!me]~/builds/openssl-master$./apps/openssl version
OpenSSL 3.1.0-dev  (Library: OpenSSL 3.1.0-dev )

[23:02:22] [ns!me]~/builds/openssl-master$ldd apps/openssl
apps/openssl:
        libssl.so.3 => /home/me/builds/openssl-master/libssl.so.3 (0x80030d000)
        libcrypto.so.3 => /home/me/builds/openssl-master/libcrypto.so.3 (0x8003b8000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x8007f6000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800823000)
```


----------



## covacat (Sep 23, 2021)

if you did not install the libs on purpose in lib/compat you may have to point LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the actual libs (or ld.so search path)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2021)

o23 said:


> OpenSSL 3.0 became available 10 days ago, but it's not in the FreeBSD 'pkg' service, yet.


There is a port for it though, security/openssl-devel. And the package for it should be available on latest, quarterly still appears to be a beta release of 3.0.0.

The "devel" port was updated to the release version fairly quickly after the release.





__





						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------

